# Dacă ăsta a fost viitorul  pe care l-am văzut cu toţii



## Bântuit

Bună,

E vorba despre visul cuiva,
"Dacă ăsta a fost viitorul  pe care l-am văzut *cu toţii*,înseamnă că toţi vor oferi potenţiale piste."

=If this was the future that *we all* saw,...

Nu sunt sigur despre sensul de *cu toţii*_*.

*_Puteţi să mă ajutaţi?
*
Mulţumesc.
*


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

_Cu toţii = all, all together_

Ai înţeles foarte bine sensul.

Cu bine,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc.


----------

